# Happy Birthday Jerusalem Blade



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 21, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Jerusalem Blade (born 1942, Age: 71)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## Curt (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zach (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## baron (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## earl40 (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe Josh will put this date on the church calendar?

Happy Birthday JB.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Cymro (Mar 21, 2013)

And in old age, when others fade,
they fruit still forth shall bring.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Steve!

"Even to your old age, I shall be the same, And even to your graying years I shall bear you! I have done it, and I shall carry you; And I shall bear you, and I shall deliver you." - Isaiah 46:4


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sir.


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2013)

A very happy birthday to you, Steve!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brother!!


----------



## Philip B (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope you enjoyed the day and have many more!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind birthday wishes, friends in Christ!


Those that be planted in the house of the Lord
shall flourish in the courts of our God.


They shall still bring forth fruit in old age;
they shall be fat and flourishing;


To shew that the Lord is upright:
he is my rock, and there is no unrighteousness in him.

Psalm 92:13-15​


----------



## Ruby (Mar 22, 2013)

Many happy returns, Steve. I appreciate your thoughtful posts.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy birthday, dear brother!


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## RTaron (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Steve.
thanks for all your thoughtful posts on PB.


----------

